# Rider Left Keys but wont help



## Lively13 (Nov 13, 2016)

So a rider left there keys in my car (11/11/16) and got kicked under a seat so it went unnoticed until my final trip that night. She Called me 11PM (11/12/16) the next day asking if i have them I said yes and informed her I will be home till 5 if she would like to come get them but said she was at work till 7 in Compton, I informed her that i would be starting work a 5pm being a Saturday a very busy night so she said she would call me back and try to get them somehow before 5. Long story short(er) She doesn't come or call till 7 while working and starts threatening to call Uber (haha) and says im being unprofessional for not bringing her keys blah blah blah (went on for paragraphs how i cant help her.) In the meantime ive responded via text that if im in the area ill drop them but its unlikely (belflower), and we can set up a mutually agreed upon location that would accommodate both of us so neither is going out of my way..... blah blah blah she says tonight wont work after agreeing on a place then today 11/13/16 she never calls after she says she will call at 10am then moments ago i get a lost item report from Uber (which states she wants to contact me... which she ALREADY has)

Am i being a dick by not going out of my way on a weekend (money maker (full time gig)) or is she being unrealistic? give me your thoughts. BTW she lives 12 miles away.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lively13 said:


> So a rider left there keys in my car (11/11/16) and got kicked under a seat so it went unnoticed until my final trip that night. She Called me 11PM (11/12/16) the next day asking if i have them I said yes and informed her I will be home till 5 if she would like to come get them but said she was at work till 7 in Compton, I informed her that i would be starting work a 5pm being a Saturday a very busy night so she said she would call me back and try to get them somehow before 5. Long story short(er) She doesn't come or call till 7 while working and starts threatening to call Uber (haha) and says im being unprofessional for not bringing her keys blah blah blah (went on for paragraphs how i cant help her.) In the meantime ive responded via text that if im in the area ill drop them but its unlikely (belflower), and we can set up a mutually agreed upon location that would accommodate both of us so neither is going out of my way..... blah blah blah she says tonight wont work after agreeing on a place then today 11/13/16 she never calls after she says she will call at 10am then moments ago i get a lost item report from Uber (which states she wants to contact me... which she ALREADY has)
> 
> Am i being a &%[email protected]!* by not going out of my way on a weekend (money maker (full time gig)) or is she being unrealistic? give me your thoughts. BTW she lives 12 miles away.


Drop them at Uber office or police station. Tell her once. Do not communicate further.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

drop them at the nearest police station. Get a receipt. 
Txt her the police station address and a picture of the receipt.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> drop them at the nearest police station. Get a receipt.
> Txt her the police station address and a picture of the receipt.


Text receipt to Uber office FIRST.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Jinx!


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

Do the keys have one of those grocery store loyalty club tags with a barcode on it?

If so, roll by one of those stores, go to customer service. Ask if they will get the keys back to their owner.

I actually had a set of keys find their way home years ago, my friend dropped them in the snow at a ski resort after going out to my car for something. Got them back come springtime when the snow had all melted, someone found them, took them to one of the grocery stores.


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

The best way to deal with riders who are not flexiable is to sound professional. Talk to her with confidence and use big words like "The policy states".

You could tell her. We are instructed by Uber policy to do one of the following:

1. If the drivers time allows. I could drop you the lost item based on agreed location and time. I will be able to bring it to you on that date and time in that location. If that doesnt work. Then Uber policy recommend one of the next solutions:

A. If im close to an Uber office. I will drop your item there and based on your lesure you could retrieve it.

B. Your item will be dropped to the nearest police station of my location. I will provide you with the receipt number and you could retrieve it yourself.

If the rider agree on a time and location that works for you but did not mention anything about compansating you. Then do one of the following:

1. Mention to the rider that this will cost you money to drive and even though the policy of Uber doesnt state anything about compansating the driver, you are doing the rider a favor by not having them drive to Uber office or police station to retrieve their item.

2. Tell the rider that you changed your mind and you will drop the item to the nearest police station to you or an Uber office and will text the information to the rider. If they ask why, tell them that you will lose business driving all the way there and stop it at this point.

3. If the rider becomes very rude. Then make sure you drop the items to the furthest police station away from their house (of course when you get a ride to that area). Some riders need to learn respect and stop the feeling of being entitled to everything.

From my experience i returned three items. Only the rider that told me that they will compansate me over the phone actually gave me a tip. Others didnt.

It is better to have the ball rolling in your court than the rider think that you are their personal servant and you run a charity lost and found service.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> drop them at the nearest police station. Get a receipt.
> Txt her the police station address and a picture of the receipt.


THIS. And, "have a Magical Day, pax!"


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I drove 18 miles through rush hour on halloween to return keys... i was sincerely being a nice guy. This i s what I got in return.￼








plus he changed myrating to 1...

An hour of my time, 40 miles... all for less than a $3.00 fare and 1.88 tip. Oh I did a 10 minutes drive thru for him too...


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

What i want to know is, how did she call you at 11 pm the next day ???
The way I understood it once you finished a trip, the number for you is no longer valid....
Otherwise you would have all kinds of problems... Riders and drivers getting into arguments and fights all the time.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Best advice a long time taxi driver can give you is as follows...............#1 never admit you found anything......#2 tell pax I'll look if I find it I can meet you somewhere half way between you and me..............#3 if after you agree to meet mention that you will "take off work" to meet them so for loss of income you need to compensate and agree to small amount like $10.... ... ..#4 or you can throw out the window if you don't want to do all that.........after 12 yrs I haven't found ANYTHING...........


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Best advice a long time taxi driver can give you is as follows...............#1 never admit you found anything......#2 tell pax I'll look if I find it I can meet you somewhere half way between you and me..............#3 if after you agree to meet mention that you will "take off work" to meet them so for loss of income you need to compensate and agree to small amount like $10.... ... ..#4 or you can throw out the window if you don't want to do all that.........after 12 yrs I haven't found ANYTHING...........


You must most urgently contact Manesh Patel,we have located Bubbles !


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank gawd you found him I was beginning to worry


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bubbles is at Travis house tearing up cars quicker than driving for Uber at reduced fare !


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I would make this easy. Place the keys in sealed envelop and mail them to her. Do not leave your return address. No more drama and no more BS. If Uber is engaged, let them know you mailed them to her and now it is the USPS responsibilty and not yours.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I would make this easy. Place the keys in sealed envelop and mail them to her. Do not leave your return address. No more drama and no more BS. If Uber is engaged, let them know you mailed them to her and now it is the USPS responsibilty and not yours.


While calling post office anonymously at same time to report her for suspicion of smuggling through the U.S. mail.
She will get her keys back in a week or two .opening all of her mail will take time.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Bubbles is at Travis house tearing up cars quicker than driving for Uber at reduced fare !


I actually miss Bubbles.......*tears fallen* he was a good elephant


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Lively13 said:


> So a rider left there keys in my car (11/11/16) and got kicked under a seat so it went unnoticed until my final trip that night. She Called me 11PM (11/12/16) the next day asking if i have them I said yes and informed her I will be home till 5 if she would like to come get them but said she was at work till 7 in Compton, I informed her that i would be starting work a 5pm being a Saturday a very busy night so she said she would call me back and try to get them somehow before 5. Long story short(er) She doesn't come or call till 7 while working and starts threatening to call Uber (haha) and says im being unprofessional for not bringing her keys blah blah blah (went on for paragraphs how i cant help her.) In the meantime ive responded via text that if im in the area ill drop them but its unlikely (belflower), and we can set up a mutually agreed upon location that would accommodate both of us so neither is going out of my way..... blah blah blah she says tonight wont work after agreeing on a place then today 11/13/16 she never calls after she says she will call at 10am then moments ago i get a lost item report from Uber (which states she wants to contact me... which she ALREADY has)
> 
> Am i being a &%[email protected]!* by not going out of my way on a weekend (money maker (full time gig)) or is she being unrealistic? give me your thoughts. BTW she lives 12 miles away.


This is a long-ass story about nothing. Srsly.

Since you already told ms. premaddona you had the keys you can't discard them in the trash now. Just take them to the police station and have her do the work to get them back. Your obligation will be complete.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fishchris said:


> What i want to know is, how did she call you at 11 pm the next day ???
> The way I understood it once you finished a trip, the number for you is no longer valid....
> Otherwise you would have all kinds of problems... Riders and drivers getting into arguments and fights all the time.


The number works for the pax indefinitely. But you can only call your present pax.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Dump them in the sewer next time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Ombudsman said:


> Do the keys have one of those grocery store loyalty club tags with a barcode on it?
> 
> If so, roll by one of those stores, go to customer service. Ask if they will get the keys back to their owner.
> 
> I actually had a set of keys find their way home years ago, my friend dropped them in the snow at a ski resort after going out to my car for something. Got them back come springtime when the snow had all melted, someone found them, took them to one of the grocery stores.


Cash in reward points.
Throw keys in store dumpster with old tomatoes.
Hope for enough rewards for a 6 pack,a T bone,and a fat potatoe.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EX_ said:


> This is a long-ass story about nothing. Srsly.
> 
> Since you already told ms. premaddona you had the keys you can't discard them in the trash now. Just take them to the police station and have her do the work to get them back. Your obligation will be complete.


But you CAN grind down the lines on all of the keys so that none of them work before you return them !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> I actually miss Bubbles.......*tears fallen* he was a good elephant


I told you NOT to train him to sniff out cocaine !


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> But you CAN grind down the lines on all of the keys so that none of them work before you return them !


That's petty, spiteful, and I'm mad that I didn't think of it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EX_ said:


> That's petty, spiteful, and I'm mad that I didn't think of it.


I enjoy assuring that people get what they deserve. Keys returned.
RESOLVED !
Only the Best for Uber entitled Pax !


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Never go out of your way to return stuff. It's a slim shot at a tip and it's not your fault. I just had a chick leave her phone even though I asked her as she was exiting the car if she had her phone. "Yeah" she claimed then woke me up at 8 am looking for it. Keep in mind that I don't get home until 4 am. You can bet I wasn't driving anywhere to return it. She had used Find My Phone and knew my street and approximate address (very annoying) so I told her I would find it and put it in the mailbox. Don't go out of your way.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Just remember, you can't demand a fee for returning them, it's actually against the law and will get you deactivated immediately. If you admit you found it, make them came to you or drop them off somewhere. Don't throw good time after bad you are just losing money then with little hope for a tip. 

If they call you with an attitude, you didn't find anything. Nothing more satisfying than to see a cell phone sail out the window after an a-hole who rated you poorly calls and *****es at you about their lost phone. Not that I would know how that feels in real life


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Never go out of your way to return stuff. It's a slim shot at a tip and it's not your fault. I just had a chick leave her phone even though I asked her as she was exiting the car if she had her phone. "Yeah" she claimed then woke me up at 8 am looking for it. Keep in mind that I don't get home until 4 am. You can bet I wasn't driving anywhere to return it. She had used Find My Phone and knew my street and approximate address (very annoying) so I told her I would find it and put it in the mailbox. Don't go out of your way.


4 hours of sleep !?!?
You should have Been back on the road !


----------



## DogPound (Oct 10, 2016)

Picked up a ****** drunk pax one time from a radio call. After we get to his address I tell him wake up it's $10 bucks he says ok and gave me his keys and got out. Said he had no money. I said ok no money? Guy gets to his porch and starts to open his door but I HAVE HIS KEYS! He's drunk like a skunk and doesn't have a clue what's going on and I'm there looking. 10 seconds later the biggest rain storm starts and he's getting soaaaaked and I mean like hurricane storm soaked. I drive off and throw his keys in the nearest gutter. Ah feels good! LOL


----------



## Toonces-the-cat (Jun 7, 2016)

I had a similar situation involving keys. Drive an hour out of my way and I did not even get a tip.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

"The next time I can afford to drop them at a police station, I will, will let you know"

they offer to pay, then take them. if not, you're not going to find that spare time for 2 weeks


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

Lively13 said:


> So a rider left there keys in my car (11/11/16) and got kicked under a seat so it went unnoticed until my final trip that night. She Called me 11PM (11/12/16) the next day asking if i have them I said yes and informed her I will be home till 5 if she would like to come get them but said she was at work till 7 in Compton, I informed her that i would be starting work a 5pm being a Saturday a very busy night so she said she would call me back and try to get them somehow before 5. Long story short(er) She doesn't come or call till 7 while working and starts threatening to call Uber (haha) and says im being unprofessional for not bringing her keys blah blah blah (went on for paragraphs how i cant help her.) In the meantime ive responded via text that if im in the area ill drop them but its unlikely (belflower), and we can set up a mutually agreed upon location that would accommodate both of us so neither is going out of my way..... blah blah blah she says tonight wont work after agreeing on a place then today 11/13/16 she never calls after she says she will call at 10am then moments ago i get a lost item report from Uber (which states she wants to contact me... which she ALREADY has)
> 
> Am i being a &%[email protected]!* by not going out of my way on a weekend (money maker (full time gig)) or is she being unrealistic? give me your thoughts. BTW she lives 12 miles away.


 Go to her house, let yourself in and just wait for her there, take a nap, make a sandwich have a few drinks whatever it takes to Pass the time. I bet she won't be losing her keys after that. and next time just say you didn't find anything and save yourself the trouble.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> drop them at the nearest police station. Get a receipt.
> Txt her the police station address and a picture of the receipt.


This is by far the best idea. And as mentioned I assume texting the receipt to Uber would also be wise. Most police stations are 24 hours so she can come at any time. Also you can get back to driving. And finally you did your due diligence and have proof of having done so.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> This is by far the best idea. And as mentioned I assume texting the receipt to Uber would also be wise. Most police stations are 24 hours so she can come at any time. Also you can get back to driving. And finally you did your due diligence and have proof of having done so.


I disagree this was the best idea. I want a sandwich now.


Rick N. said:


> Go to her house, let yourself in and just wait for her there, take a nap, make a sandwich have a few drinks whatever it takes to Pass the time. I bet she won't be losing her keys after that. and next time just say you didn't find anything and save yourself the trouble.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

I stopped finding things in my car.. nothing is ever left inside my car, it just doesn't ever happen. For what ever reason I never find anything... It's never there. I throw away lots of debris and garbage left behind but I've never found anything.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Chicago88 said:


> I stopped finding things in my car.. nothing is ever left inside my car, it just doesn't ever happen. For what ever reason I never find anything... It's never there. I throw away lots of debris and garbage left behind but I've never found anything.


Yes I agree after 12 years I have NEVER found anything I throw tons of debris and trash away though but yet to have found anything.......guy left what looked like a phone but didn't examine it much may have been a phone case or something....I dunno just scooped it up with the other bs and dumped all in trash at airport


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Toonces-the-cat said:


> I had a similar situation involving keys. Drive an hour out of my way and I did not even get a tip.


why?.........why?...................WHY!?!?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

"I drove to your house to return your keys but no one answered so I gave them to one of your neighbors, Spike, who was just passing by in his white van. I asked if he knew you and he said you guys were good buddies so I'm sure you will have no problem retrieving your keys from him."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Chicago88 said:


> I stopped finding things in my car.. nothing is ever left inside my car, it just doesn't ever happen. For what ever reason I never find anything... It's never there. I throw away lots of debris and garbage left behind but I've never found anything.


Who are we to determine what's trash and what's not?

Uber asks "Was anything left in your car?"

"Oh, just some trash."

When Uber asks, they don't even tell you what was left (an ITEM). So was it a phone? Keys? Gum wrapper? I'm supposd to go look for a random item a rider MAY have left in my car?

No. Just trash.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Grind down the metal keys. Put the car keys in the microwave


----------



## Himecraig (Sep 12, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Grind down the metal keys. Put the car keys in the microwave


Lol why microwave...its not gonna beam up somewhere like star trek Besides metal will mess up your microwave.

Best advice is police station and giving options never works.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Himecraig said:


> Lol why microwave...its not gonna beam up somewhere like star trek Besides metal will mess up your microwave.
> 
> Best advice is police station and giving options never works.


I think the point was to fry the microchip in the key fob.


----------



## Himecraig (Sep 12, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> I think the point was to fry the microchip in the key fob.


Poor pax...losses key and now their car is immobilized. 
I know 24hr supermarkets will hold a key with out a lot of questions.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

This should stand as a lesson for all of us. We're fools if we follow Uber's policy for items left behind by paxs. The best MO is NEVER report when you've found something in your car. It's just not worth the headache.

Here's how this should play...

ring...ring...ring
DRIVER: Hello?
PAX: Hi, I'm Denise. I was a passenger in your Uber car last night.
DRIVER: Hi, Denise. How may I help you?
PAX: I think I may have lost a set of keys in your car.
DRIVER: Can you describe 'em?
PAX: Yeah. They look like keys.
DRIVER: Lemme go have a look. Hold on.
_At this time the driver may go to the kitchen to freshen his drink, or maybe stop by the head for a tinkle, or possibly roll a fattie for after the call._
DRIVER: Nope. Nothing there. Hope you find them. Bye.
_Click_


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I have 3 options for lost items I've found in my car:
1. If I'm close to an Uber office I will drop it off there, problem is the nearest one to my house is over 20 miles away, I only drive part-time and the office hours match my regular work hours... Very unlikely to happen
2. Drop them off at a police station. Problem is, again I only drive part-time and spending 30+ minutes at a station returning items and filling out paper work could possibly mean one less ride for me... 50/50 chances to happen
3. Leave it at a supermarket, starbucks, McDonalds, etc and tell them I found it on a table; or just toss it out the car window or trash can (specially if the Pax was a door slammer, made me wait, rude, no tip)... Almost a sure thing it will happen, and it has.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The lost and found policy is the worst policy there is currently with uber. It's like uber does everything they can to discourage property actually gets returned to it's proper owner.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> While calling post office anonymously at same time to report her for suspicion of smuggling through the U.S. mail.
> She will get her keys back in a week or two .opening all of her mail will take time.


Fedex will be faster. Do a over night delivery and of course, don't leave your address or name, just put hers as the sender and receipient. Mark "bill to sender". You can pickup a writable label at any Fedex storefront.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lively13 said:


> So a rider left there keys in my car (11/11/16) and got kicked under a seat so it went unnoticed until my final trip that night. She Called me 11PM (11/12/16) the next day asking if i have them I said yes and informed her I will be home till 5 if she would like to come get them but said she was at work till 7 in Compton, I informed her that i would be starting work a 5pm being a Saturday a very busy night so she said she would call me back and try to get them somehow before 5. Long story short(er) She doesn't come or call till 7 while working and starts threatening to call Uber (haha) and says im being unprofessional for not bringing her keys blah blah blah (went on for paragraphs how i cant help her.) In the meantime ive responded via text that if im in the area ill drop them but its unlikely (belflower), and we can set up a mutually agreed upon location that would accommodate both of us so neither is going out of my way..... blah blah blah she says tonight wont work after agreeing on a place then today 11/13/16 she never calls after she says she will call at 10am then moments ago i get a lost item report from Uber (which states she wants to contact me... which she ALREADY has)
> 
> Am i being a &%[email protected]!* by not going out of my way on a weekend (money maker (full time gig)) or is she being unrealistic? give me your thoughts. BTW she lives 12 miles away.


I am a little confused. Aren't you guys allowed to carry guns over there?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I am a little confused. Aren't you guys allowed to carry guns over there?


Yes we're allowed to carry guns, only if they don't find out about it.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Remember when Uber paid drivers $10 for returning lost items?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The only way I'm "finding" lost items is if they either were extremely nice or they tipped.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hunt to Eat

ring...ring...ring
DRIVER: Hello?
PAX: Hi, I'm Denise. I was a passenger in your Uber car last night.
DRIVER: Hi, Denise. How may I help you?
PAX: I think I may have left my phone in your car.
DRIVER: Hmm, let me think. It was a slow night last night so I only had a few passengers, and everyone tipped and left me a good review except for one. Could that have been you?
_(She has to assume that what you are saying is true, and she knows darn well that she neither tipped nor left a good review, so...)_
PAX: Uh, yeah, that was me.
DRIVER: Huh, how about that. How can I help you, Denise?
PAX: Do you have my phone?
DRIVER: Can you describe it?
PAX: It's a cell phone! It looks like a cell phone!
DRIVER: Lemme go have a look. Hold on.
_At this time the driver may go to the kitchen to freshen his drink, or maybe stop by the head for a tinkle, or possibly roll a fattie for after the call._
DRIVER: Nope. Nothing there. Sorry.
PAX: But I have an app that shows me where my phone is, and I know that you have it!
DRIVER: No, you have an app that shows you where the phone is and you assume that I have it. You may have left it anywhere. Why don't you just drive to where you see that the phone is?
PAX: Because it's 40 minutes away! I don't want to drive that far!
DRIVER: Yeah, I wouldn't want to drive that far either. Well, good luck with...
PAX: I'm going to report you to the police! I'm going to have Uber fire you!
DRIVER: Gosh, you sound upset. Let me go look again.
_Driver sets the phone down and continues watching the Malcolm in the Middle marathon, leaving the phone close to the television so that Denise can enjoy it as well. 90 minutes later:_
DRIVER: Hey Denise are you still there? I forgot, did you say it was a set of keys, or...
_Click_


----------



## briandriver (Mar 19, 2016)

Uber used to arrange a fee for you to get them back to pax, and would charge the pax. No longer does this. If not super convenient to get item to pax, just take in or mail to Uber office, which is much safer for you than to mail to pax, etc. Once you get to Uber you are off the hook for it. As you are experiencing, working with pax can be an extreme hassle, don't do it.


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Offer to mail they back with post due at signing or drop them at you uber office


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Hunt to Eat
> 
> ring...ring...ring
> DRIVER: Hello?
> ...


I should not like this but some people are such entitled assholes thinking they can abuse you and still have you bend over backwards to help them after the **** up


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Lively13 said:


> So a rider left there keys in my car (11/11/16) and got kicked under a seat so it went unnoticed until my final trip that night. She Called me 11PM (11/12/16) the next day asking if i have them I said yes and informed her I will be home till 5 if she would like to come get them but said she was at work till 7 in Compton, I informed her that i would be starting work a 5pm being a Saturday a very busy night so she said she would call me back and try to get them somehow before 5. Long story short(er) She doesn't come or call till 7 while working and starts threatening to call Uber (haha) and says im being unprofessional for not bringing her keys blah blah blah (went on for paragraphs how i cant help her.) In the meantime ive responded via text that if im in the area ill drop them but its unlikely (belflower), and we can set up a mutually agreed upon location that would accommodate both of us so neither is going out of my way..... blah blah blah she says tonight wont work after agreeing on a place then today 11/13/16 she never calls after she says she will call at 10am then moments ago i get a lost item report from Uber (which states she wants to contact me... which she ALREADY has)
> 
> Am i being a &%[email protected]!* by not going out of my way on a weekend (money maker (full time gig)) or is she being unrealistic? give me your thoughts. BTW she lives 12 miles away.


If her keys are important enough that she thinks you should take time off work to return them at your cost then why aren't they important enough that she take time off work to collect them at her own cost?

If you were to find a random stranger's valuable item in the street and you contacted them and told them, I doubt they'd expect you to take time off work to drive across the city to return it. They'd probably thank you and either come collect the item themselves or offer to send you a prepaid envolope. The question is why in our case do people seem often to expect much more?


----------



## ap1342 (May 4, 2016)

What about an agreed upfront fee before dropping the forgotten item? If no such thing the Police Station will be the next option


----------



## Goober4Uber (Nov 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Bubbles is at Travis house tearing up cars quicker than driving for Uber at reduced fare !


funny


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

U


reg barclay said:


> If her keys are important enough that she thinks you should take time off work to return them at your cost then why aren't they important enough that she take time off work to collect them at her own cost?
> 
> If you were to find a random stranger's valuable item in the street and you contacted them and told them, I doubt they'd expect you to take time off work to drive across the city to return it. They'd probably thank you and either come collect the item themselves or offer to send you a prepaid envolope. The question is why in our case do people seem often to expect much more?


Uber trains them to be entitled.
Uber believes Drivers exist to be taken advantage of.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ap1342 said:


> What about an agreed upfront fee before dropping the forgotten item? If no such thing the Police Station will be the next option


Uber penalizes Drivers for negotiating fair compensation in all aspects of business


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If Uber charged a fee to have a driver return an item then the passengers would be more likely to make sure they wouldn't leave anything which would best for the service. However, as we've seen time and time again, the people at the top of Uber don't have any real sense for making the service better.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If Uber charged a fee to have a driver return an item then the passengers would be more likely to make sure they wouldn't leave anything which would best for the service. However, as we've seen time and time again, the people at the top of Uber don't have any real sense for making the service better.


You suppose to tell each customer to check the car if he or she dropped something.


----------



## LuckyStar387 (Jan 25, 2017)

I guess I'm bumping a threat that's a few months old, but just wanted to add one thing:

Do not bring the item back to the passenger on the condition of them offering money, becuase never ceases to disappoint, and there's a good chance you will not see that money that was offered. You can't trust them on that. 

Oh, and I guess another thing: as angering as this topic is, still remember the golden rule. It really sucks that people leave their ish behind, but most behavior doesn't warrant their items being tossed, never to be seen again. Some people are human, make mistakes, and forget things. Don't go too much out of your way. The police station thing sounds like a good idea (except I'm not sure how the Chicago PD would deal with something like this...). Sure it's an inconvenience even doing that, but know it's what you'd want in return if you ever did something so stupid.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

LuckyStar387 said:


> I guess I'm bumping a threat that's a few months old, but just wanted to add one thing:
> 
> Do not bring the item back to the passenger on the condition of them offering money, becuase never ceases to disappoint, and there's a good chance you will not see that money that was offered. You can't trust them on that.
> 
> Oh, and I guess another thing: as angering as this topic is, still remember the golden rule. It really sucks that people leave their ish behind, but most behavior doesn't warrant their items being tossed, never to be seen again. Some people are human, make mistakes, and forget things. Don't go too much out of your way. The police station thing sounds like a good idea (except I'm not sure how the Chicago PD would deal with something like this...). Sure it's an inconvenience even doing that, but know it's what you'd want in return if you ever did something so stupid.


Chicago PD will probably take care of the tossing out the window part for you or use the items for target practice


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

d0n said:


> Dump them in the sewer next time.


Get a dremmel and file down one hump on each key so that they look ok but will not open any locks.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> Get a dremmel and file down one hump on each key so that they look ok but will not open any locks.


Why? Because a paying customer accidentally dropped something? What a vindictive group of people we have here.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

GalinMcMahon said:


> Why? Because a paying customer accidentally dropped something? What a vindictive group of people we have here.


It's a joke. I'm really not vindictive, just have a twisted sense of humor.


----------



## Woodbury77 (Nov 30, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I drove 18 miles through rush hour on halloween to return keys... i was sincerely being a nice guy. This i s what I got in return.￼
> 
> View attachment 75172
> plus he changed myrating to 1...
> ...


What an a$$. Yeah I got nothing for returning a $700 phone, it's BS.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> It's a joke. I'm really not vindictive, just have a twisted sense of humor.


That's cool. Uber on.


----------

